# Clipped 2 year old pictures



## HJF (May 6, 2008)

This is Ericas Big City Showgirl, a 2 year old 32.50" filly. These are newly clipped pictures of her her after a show she went to a couple of weeks ago.

I love this filly, she's the sweetest thing but she is a little ball of fire too





















And I think she looks like she will drive too next year. I would love to drive her with her willing to work mindset and never ending energy! lol


----------



## ohmt (May 6, 2008)

She's beautiful! LOVE those spitfires


----------



## Scoopiedoo (May 6, 2008)

She's BEAUTIFUL!! I really like her a whole bunch, I always have. How did she do at her show? Keep the pictures of her coming.

Jodi


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2008)

She is a beauty



:wub


----------



## Erica (May 7, 2008)

Julia

Looks like SG is maturing nicely........and looks like her manes finally growing back after she rubbed it all out for you last year - silly girl.

Her 3/4 sister (Believe) got 3rd out of 67 at Nationals last year, and I have another 3/4 sister to her this year who looks to be very neat (Bessy)

She's going to have some stellar babies for you I think as well!! After you are able to drive her, I can see her in a cart next year


----------



## ShaunaL (May 7, 2008)

She's lovely!



I love how smooth her body is. And she definitely looks like she wants to be a driving horse too.


----------



## hairicane (May 7, 2008)

Such pretty girl!!!!



Her half brother Banker says hi!!!


----------



## HJF (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone





She did rub a lot of her mane last year but it's growing in, slowly but still coming.

She did pretty well at the show getting a few 2nds in really nice classes considering she was throwing a fit the whole time. I don't know what was going on with her, I think she was scared of these kids that were running by the arena so she did not want to stand still at all. She even had to face the walls in the lineup to make sure whatever it was wasn't going to kill her.


----------



## tnovak (May 9, 2008)

She is PRETTY!!!!!!!!!


----------

